# Seasonal Canine Illness



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks as if this problem has returned. Please take care.

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/environ...gham_and_thetford_forest_in_norfolk_1_1023540


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very worrying.
We live in Norfolk but have not encountered any problems. It seems to be woodland and we tend to walk on footpaths across farmland. The AHT website also mentions Winterton though which is sand dunes so perhaps it is not just woodland?


----------

